# Peter Sinks, Logan Canyon Utah



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Holy cold!!!!! I like to get on this website every now and then to see how cold things are at Peter sinks in Logan Canyon up here in Northern Utah. Here is the link: https://climate.usurf.usu.edu/PeterSinks/index.php

Pretty interesting. It was Negative 42 at midnight last night.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I was cat hunting on a snowmobile that day near peter sink back in '85 when the temperature hit -69 degrees. I remember thinking it was a bit nippy out. There are a couple other super cold sink basins scattered throughout the region as well. Clay Valley above Mantua is another place cold air settles during a high pressure. Dropping into the valley on a sled you can feel the air temperature plummet much like it does in peter sink, and my glasses instantly fog up when I hit the warmer air climbing out the other side. It's kinda cool the geography that makes this possible.

I saved the link, it might make it easier to decide whether to head out hunting on those cold mornings or sit home by the fire and work up a recipe for lion testicles....;-)


----------

